# Firefox Crashing



## CarlManCity (May 5, 2014)

Hello, I am brand new to FreeBSD running version 8.3 as I learn, and I am sure my problem is something basic for everyone else. I followed the handbook to install Firefox 29.0 and also installed Java and Flash. But every time I start Firefox I get the following messages on the xterm I start it from

```
(process:1531): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
```
When Firefox eventually crashes sometimes the error is

```
/: write failed, filesystem is full
Bus error
```
Other times when it crashes it just says

```
Bus error (core dumped)
```
I am confused by the Fontconfig errors since I don't have a /etc/fonts directory, but I do have the file it is complaining about in /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d. I don't know why the path in my Fontconfig error differs in that way compared to similar errors I have read about in my serach for help. The nearest solution I could find was just to delete the problem line from the file but I'm not sure if I should do that! Is there a configuration step that I missed somewhere?

When I got the "/: write failed, filesystem is full" error I checked and it sure is! But I don't know what it's full of.

Firefox usually crashes on a page that tries to play a video. I've read that maybe this is something to do with HTML5? Anyway I followed the added instructions from the Firefox notes during installation to add `sem_load="YES"` to the /boot/loader.conf file. I have tried some other things I found in my search for a solution such as compiling the port using GCC but it didn't seem to make a difference. There is quite some information out there on this type of behavior but it is so varied and because I am brand new to this type of OS I am not sure which direction to go. I could sure use some help!


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

Fix your filesystem first. I'm quite sure the crashes are due to your filesystems being full. 

How much space did you give FreeBSD?


----------



## CarlManCity (May 5, 2014)

> Fix your filesystem first. I'm quite sure the crashes are due to your filesystems being full.
> 
> How much space did you give FreeBSD?



Well I could only allow about 75G 75 G(i)B for FreeBSD at installation time. Since it was my first time installing it and because I wanted to keep the existing information on the drive I thought it would be ok. During installation I just accepted the default BSD partitions that were presented to me. I didn't feel it was something I should question since I was just starting out. Here is what my file system looks like after a recent Firefox crash:

```
Filesystem         Size          Used     Avail     Capacity   Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a        989M          884M       25M          97%       /
devfs              1.0k          1.0k        0B         100%       /dev
/dev/ad4s1e        989M           26k      910M           0%       /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f         58G          4.8G       48G           9%       /usr
/dev/ad4s1d        6.8G          660M      5.6G          10%       /var
fdescfs            1.0k          1.0k        0B         100%       /dev/fd
procfs             4.0k          4.0k        0B         100%       /proc
```
Maybe you can let me know if these sizes are inappropriate and if I should change them? Right now as a beginner and learning I'm just going as instructed by the book and file systems haven't really come into play yet. I can see already that the last two lines I've added according to installation instructions for something that I can't even remember have no space allocated to it and should be changed? Thanks!


----------



## pkubaj (May 5, 2014)

First upgrade to at least 8.4, but you would be even better off with 9.2 or 10.0, since the desktop on 8.4 will soon be deprecated. 8.3 is EOL so any problems you encounter won't be solved. The ports tree is already incompatible with 8.3 (http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=352986).


----------



## fonz (May 5, 2014)

CarlManCity said:
			
		

> ```
> Filesystem         Size          Used     Avail     Capacity   Mounted on
> /dev/ad4s1a        989M          884M       25M          97%       /
> ```


1 GB (or actually even slightly less) for the root filesystem is cutting it closely. It should _just about_ work, but there's not a lot of margin there and it can easily fill up, e.g. when something dumps core there. I recommend at least 2 GB for / (if you have separate partitions for /usr, /var and /tmp, which you have).


----------



## CarlManCity (May 6, 2014)

> First upgrade to at least 8.4, but you would be even better off with 9.2 or 10.0, since the desktop on 8.4 will soon be deprecated. 8.3 is EOL so any problems you encounter won't be solved. The ports tree is already incompatible with 8.3 (http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=352986).


Thanks for the tip. I guess I should have installed 10.0 from the get go since I had no experience and nothing to compare it to anyway. I will be doing that now.


> 1 GB (or actually even slightly less) for the root filesystem is cutting it closely. It should just about work, but there's not a lot of margin there and it can easily fill up, e.g. when something dumps core there. I recommend at least 2 GB for / (if you have separate partitions for /usr, /var and /tmp, which you have).


Thanks for letting me know. Now that I will be installing 10.0 I will be sure to assign more to / as you suggest.


----------

